

Ibrahim Balic: I have over 100K Apple developers's user details - thepumpkin1979
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/ibrahim-balic-i-hacked-apples-developer-website-and-have-over-100k-developers-user-details/

======
josephlord
Speculation - Did he mean that he believes that he could have accessed 100K
users' details rather than that he had accessed (or certainly copied them)?

It is the only explanation that makes sense to me when he talks about only
having accessed 73 employee's details.

